# Joyeux anniversaire, Sev !!



## Agnès E.

Très chère Séverine,
En ce jour entre tous
Où pour toi commence 
Une nouvelle année
Permets que je m'incline
Devant toi qui nous pousses
Aux linguistiques performances
Et que j'entonne ce chant claironné :

Joyeux anniversaire !​


----------



## LV4-26

Eh oui, le truc, en haut à droite, disait 22 hier encore et là, il vient de passer à 23. Ce qui n'a pas échappé à Agnès, dont la rapidité de réaction m'étonnera toujours.
Je souhaite donc un très joyeux anniversaire à ma "payse", même si nous ne sommes tous deux que des "expat" puisque tu viens du pays de Nougaro, de Juliette, de Cabrel, de Zebda et de tant d'autres chers à mon coeur. (allez, le té-fé-cé ! )

Donc....un p'tit beurre !!!!!!


----------



## Artrella

*    ¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Querida Sev!!    *​
*Pour Toi*


----------



## Kelly B

Happy Birrrrrrrthday to Youuuuuuu!!!


----------



## Whodunit

* Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Sev. *​


----------



## elroy

*،كل سنة وانت سالمة*
* وعقبال المية وعشرين*
​


----------



## anangelaway

*BON ANIVERSARI 


sEV 

​

du catalan... 
*


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Feliz Cumple *Sev*!​


----------



## DDT

AUGURI SEV!!!

Désolé du retard, je suis toujours à la bourre !!!

DDT


----------



## Sev

*Agnès* : merci, que serait le "Congrats pages forum" sans tes poèmes rafraîchissants...  
*JM * : A vrai dire, je ne suis pas toulousaine non plus   
*Art  * : What's in there ? chocolate ? yummy !
*Kelly * : Nice voice, thanks !
*Who* : Danke schön.
*Elias * : I suppose it says "merry christmas"...
*Angel* : gràcies !
*Cuchu* : muchas gracias   
*DDT  * : comme ça on est deux    ! Et puis vieux motard...


----------



## ILT

*¡Feliz cumpleaños!
*​ 
 Wishing you the best today and always   Sorry I couldn't be here on time, hope you had the best celebration ever


----------

